# Tennis elbow



## bowermaster77 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ive been working out my upper body since my ACL replacement and my elbow on the outside where I guess the condyle is kills me but Ive been lifting lighter wieght because my shoulders were hurting. I cant even hold a gallon of milk in front of me cause it fucking hurts. Should I take a break?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swolldier (Jul 29, 2015)

Bro, I've had issues as well with medial and lateral epicondylitis; every physician has indicated to lay off completely.  Tendons have very low blood supply, thus extended healing time, and the pain is due to micro-tears in the tendon. I came across a guy in the gym who had his surgically repaired.  Ortho removed necrotic tissue and pinned/anchored the tendon to the bone; should never have problems again. Healing time about 2 months. 

I've found some relief using a product called Band-It, lightened my weight and ice/alieve after workouts. Seems to have gotten a little better.


----------



## bowermaster77 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks man.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Wave Gabe (Sep 14, 2015)

Even with training hard this summer, I've managed to come back from a pretty bad case of elbow tendonitis/ tennis elbow.  I'd say the biggest things that helped were taking time off in the beginning to allow healing, DAILY stretching, supplementing with cissus quadrangularis and other joint nutrients (particularly Elbow Revive), and eccentric exercises with light weight.  Hitting all of those will help nip it in the bud!


----------



## Axillist (Sep 18, 2015)

Big Wave Gabe said:


> Even with training hard this summer, I've managed to come back from a pretty bad case of elbow tendonitis/ tennis elbow.  I'd say the biggest things that helped were taking time off in the beginning to allow healing, DAILY stretching, supplementing with cissus quadrangularis and other joint nutrients (particularly Elbow Revive), and eccentric exercises with light weight.  Hitting all of those will help nip it in the bud!


 
I agree with everything said and I have dealt with this many times. The only thing else I have to add is that it generally comes from continued abuse of a particular joint. Prevention is the most important thing you can do for yourself. Usually it will only get to the point that you are at right now if you ignore the warning signs and push through and perform your workouts anyway.

Pay attention to any slight tweaks and pains and adjust your workout accordingly. If my elbow starts to act up I will use my elbow sleeves to keep the joint warm and really focus on the mind/muscle connection with a much lighter weight. Use your mind and mentally picture yourself lifting an extreme amount of weight but keep the motions slow and controlled. I tend to focus on getting a good pump and bloodflow to the area but not overdoing it. 

Also, don't be afraid to find alternative exercises if one motion in particular is bothering you. Make sure to stretch often and keep mobile and try to avoid any gross muscle strength imbalances in your physique. They can lead to greater issues in the long run.


----------

